# what was your favorite rims??



## zooplancton (Oct 20, 2006)

*what were your favorite rims??*

or is?

i had a set of bontrager rims that were a box design (square profile) that were bullet-proof. (outfitted with some phil wood hubs)
(cira '91-'92)


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

zooplancton said:


> or is?
> 
> i had a set of bontrager rims that were a box design (square profile) that were bullet-proof. (outfitted with some phil wood hubs)
> (cira '91-'92)


Heres a good start:
http://forums.mtbr.com/showthread.php?t=62292

My vote is still for Mavic M231 CD's.


----------



## banks (Feb 2, 2004)

RM-20 Hard Anno
217 Ceramic
EX823 Disk


----------



## ckevlar (Feb 9, 2005)

Campagnolo Atek or Contax
Mavic 217
Araya rm-17


----------



## zooplancton (Oct 20, 2006)

Rumpfy said:


> Heres a good start:
> http://forums.mtbr.com/showthread.php?t=62292
> 
> My vote is still for Mavic M231 CD's.


duh. sorry guys, and thanks for the link!
-b


----------



## Zanetti (Sep 18, 2005)

Trek/Matrix Mt Aero -- 410 grams each.


----------



## misctwo (Oct 24, 2004)

Zanetti said:


> Trek/Matrix Mt Aero -- 410 grams each.


Mavic 231's were so hottt.....they made Fisher FatTraxx tires look absolutely HUGE....

but then the 231's were eclipsed by the dark grey Mavic 217 SUP's.


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

zooplancton said:


> duh. sorry guys, and thanks for the link!
> -b


Nothing to be sorry about. It's always good to start a fresh thread.


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

misctwo said:


> Mavic 231's were so hottt.....they made Fisher FatTraxx tires look absolutely HUGE....
> 
> but then the 231's were eclipsed by the dark grey Mavic 217 SUP's.


What about M261's then....those were some fatty rims.


----------



## wxflyer (Apr 30, 2006)

I'll second the RM-20 Hard Anno.

Seems like most of the bikes I lusted after in the late 80's had them.:thumbsup:


----------



## uphiller (Jan 13, 2004)

WTB Powerbeam.
I ran one up front for awhile, then switched to a 217 Ceramic, and was shocked by how much flexier the217 was. The only drawback was the brake seam, but a little sanding took care of that.


----------



## alexk (Sep 30, 2005)

uphiller said:


> WTB Powerbeam.
> I ran one up front for awhile, then switched to a 217 Ceramic, and was shocked by how much flexier the217 was. The only drawback was the brake seam, but a little sanding took care of that.


Second those WTB Powerbeams, mine are from late '96, but the sidewall is wearing a fair bit on the rear. Light and strong.

I have also run Araya RM-20's and Mavic 217's which have both been pretty durable. The RM-20's are now ridden by my brother, pretty good for a set of rims dating from 1990.

Half the trick is getting a decent wheel builder, one of the reasons why the WTB's have held up for so long is that they were built by a mech who knew how to build a wheel, sadly he went of out business. That is really is another skill to learn, the art of wheel building. Who builds their own wheelsets on this forum?


----------



## Tracerboy (Oct 13, 2002)

Specialized wheels,black or gray anodized with Wheelsmith spokes. Been using them for years and they are still true.Maybe one bent spoke from a rock or branch but these are still true.
I also like Matrix wheels and RM-20s and RM-17s.

I've built my own rims,both for my track bikes and mountain bikes years ago.Looks like I'll be starting up again.


----------



## snaky69 (Mar 8, 2005)

I don't know much about my classics, but I do love my Atomlab Pimps!


----------



## BrianU (Feb 4, 2004)

*I have a set.*



uphiller said:


> WTB Powerbeam.
> I ran one up front for awhile, then switched to a 217 Ceramic, and was shocked by how much flexier the217 was. The only drawback was the brake seam, but a little sanding took care of that.


I have a wheelset built up with these using XT hubs and DT 14 gauge spokes. I think I bought them in 97-98 sometime. Bulletproof. I was active duty Navy then, so they did not see much use. I am getting ready to build up a 99 GT Zaskar frame that I have and will put these wheels on it.

Brian


----------



## DeeEight (Jan 13, 2004)

Araya RM395s, Sun C16 Chinooks, Wolber AT18s, Sun CR17As.


----------



## ferday (Jan 15, 2004)

> Sun CR17As


i also loved those rims. i've had some fantastic riding with my '94 ricthey vantage pros as well...


----------



## AKamp (Jan 26, 2004)

I am with Rumphy on this one. 231 CDs are one of my favorite rims of all times.


----------



## pinguwin (Aug 20, 2004)

Mavic 231's for sure.

I ordered a pair of 231's once and they sent 261's. Told them I didn't want them and to send a pickup tag. They said, '"But the 261's are more expensive, so why not keep them?" Said, "Nope, only want the 231's" They lasted for a long, long time.

Penguin


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

This blew me away.
I thought this guy was off his nut for sure....then he landed the only other guy crazier than he was! Not even a matched set.

http://cgi.ebay.com/VINTAGE-MAVIC-M-231-CD-WHEEL-RIMS-BRAND-NEW_W0QQitemZ290038428771QQihZ019QQcategoryZ58087QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

pinguwin said:


> Mavic 231's for sure.
> 
> I ordered a pair of 231's once and they sent 261's. Told them I didn't want them and to send a pickup tag. They said, '"But the 261's are more expensive, so why not keep them?" Said, "Nope, only want the 231's" They lasted for a long, long time.
> 
> Penguin


The M231 and M261's are pretty much the same rim...the M261 being the heavy duty version of the same design.

But yeah...I really dig M231's. I keep stock just in case!


----------



## J Ro (Jan 13, 2004)

Rumpfy said:


> The M231 and M261's are pretty much the same rim...the M261 being the heavy duty version of the same design.
> 
> But yeah...I really dig M231's. I keep stock just in case!


Yes, I like the 261's. I had a set built recently for my EWR. They are strong and make great perches for my big ole Ritchey Z Max 2.35 tires.










​


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

J Ro said:


> Yes, I like the 261's. I had a set built recently for my EWR. They are strong and make great perches for my big ole Ritchey Z Max 2.35 tires.


M261's and Ritchey 2.35's, burley setup. Now that's vintage suspension!


----------



## grawbass (Aug 23, 2004)

Zanetti said:


> Trek/Matrix Mt Aero -- 410 grams each.


How about Matrix Mt. Titans--375 g each :eekster: I have a pair. Stupid light and stupid flexy lol. I like them on the rear, but too narrow and flexible for a front wheel.

I'll 3rd or 4th the Araya RM20s and RM17s. The 20s are nice but a @#$% to get some tires on and off.

The Ritchey Rock series were decent affordable rims. I'm running Rock 440s on one bike.

I think my favorite rims are the ooooldschool Araya 26 x 1.75 with the convex spoke holes like a dirt bike. Nice and wide. I have one from the mid 80s and its still going strong.


----------



## crconsulting (Apr 11, 2004)

Rumpfy said:


> Not even a matched set.
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/VINTAGE-MAVIC-M-231-CD-WHEEL-RIMS-BRAND-NEW_W0QQitemZ290038428771QQihZ019QQcategoryZ58087QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


Classic Clyde setup..... 32's and 36 rears I would have done the 36h 261 rears.

I'll have to post a pic of some of my vintage rims.

My vote, the bombproof Rando's. Oh but not while climbing


----------



## 82Sidewinder (Jun 28, 2006)

Gotta cast my vote for Araya RM-20's. I run a set with sealed Suzue high flange hubs on my '84 Sierra. It's definitely one of the better wheelsets I've ridden.


Craig


----------



## crconsulting (Apr 11, 2004)

You just never know when you're going to need a spare vintage rim  

We could play a new game of name that rim from the back.

but I won't torture you guys. for too long.......


----------



## crconsulting (Apr 11, 2004)

one of my favorites.

although putting a tire on these could be considered a sport.......


----------



## xjoex (Jan 4, 2006)

The Mavic 217 really was the best rim ever, I have 517 discs on my full suspension bike now and they are almost as good.


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

crconsulting said:


> You just never know when you're going to need a spare vintage rim
> 
> We could play a new game of name that rim from the back.
> 
> but I won't torture you guys. for too long.......


I'll take a guess:

One of everything. 

Nice rim stock CR.


----------



## ssmike (Jan 21, 2004)

crconsulting said:


> You just never know when you're going to need a spare vintage rim
> 
> We could play a new game of name that rim from the back.
> 
> but I won't torture you guys. for too long.......


Now, that's what I call the beginning of a fetish


----------



## Fillet-brazed (Jan 13, 2004)

crconsulting said:


> You just never know when you're going to need a spare vintage rim
> 
> We could play a new game of name that rim from the back.
> 
> but I won't torture you guys. for too long.......


CRC, nice inventory youve got there.  Ive got a decent stash too, I'll have to snap a pic. Say, do you have any GX-26s you could spare to sell or trade by chance?


----------



## crconsulting (Apr 11, 2004)

Fillet-brazed said:


> CRC, nice inventory youve got there.  Ive got a decent stash too, I'll have to snap a pic. Say, do you have any GX-26s you could spare to sell or trade by chance?


I have a soft spot mostly for Mavic wheels unfortunatley. I thought I may have one of those GX-26's somewhere though. It was already built up. If I remember right it may have been anodized a smoke color is that possible or am I off base?


----------



## grawbass (Aug 23, 2004)

*Araya RM20*

Just a heads-up. I know a few guys here like these. Not mine btw.

http://cgi.ebay.com/Araya-RM-20-Gray-26-x-1-50-36-Hole-Rim-Set-NOS_W0QQitemZ130042689268


----------



## g-t- (Dec 22, 2004)

here's my favorites, the second set are I think sunburst ? not sure what they called this color as it changes color in the sun....217's and 232's where the solid rims .....


----------



## peteypete (Oct 19, 2006)

I have a pair of 36hole NOS 231 CD's but I need a set of 32 hole 231s or 217's. There is no trade option in the classifieds section, otherwise I would have purchased an advertisement. Anyone want to trade?? I also would trade a set of 32 hole XTR hubs for a set of 36 hole hubs of the same original vintage.


----------



## holden (Jul 27, 2004)

crconsulting said:


> You just never know when you're going to need a spare vintage rim


wow. rims are actually the one glaring (wear part) hole in my collection.

wheels, have.

rims, none.


----------



## aka brad (Dec 24, 2003)

*Combine French with Italian..*

The Open Pro Mavics laced to Campy Track Hubs...magic.

1G1G, Brad


----------



## crconsulting (Apr 11, 2004)

holden said:


> wow. rims are actually the one glaring (wear part) hole in my collection.
> 
> wheels, have.
> 
> rims, none.


Hey look at it this way, you don't have to worry about building the wheels up, they're already done!


----------



## dannybob (Feb 21, 2004)

Those old Bontrager rims made Weinmann were my favorites. BCX1 and BCX2, I think they were called. Look a little like Salsa Gordos.


----------



## Guest (Nov 3, 2006)

Jeez, I've kept a pair of new 231 Ceramic around forever since I only rode that rim. Don't know that I will ever use them though, since all my rides are 29er and disc (gasp) now...


----------



## Gregg K (Jan 12, 2004)

The Josh Deetz rims. The narrowest thing I've ever ridden. 

I still have on in storage. These were from the mid 80's. The first narrow rim I know of. 

I think they were pretty rare.


----------



## floibex (Feb 7, 2004)

mavic ma40 (one set cut by keith  )
- the use of "chemical muscle enhancers" may help mounting tires ...
fantastic rim, sturdy, lightweight, easy to built

bontrager red label
even lighter (370gr!), easy tire mounting. trueing is, to be honest, a bit difficult. for the sunny days on the trail 

campa ateks,
light, shiny, easy to built, short lifespan esp. in mucky and wet conditions.

conbrio mt910 (german made, balanced like a car rim),
390gr, the best qualty i've ever seen in bike business (the company earns their money with the profiles for window frames, ceo was a bike addict), easy to built, inward angeled sidewalls for better canti brake performance. special sidewall profile to prevent snakebites...

rigida xc420css (way better than the mavic ceramics),
my new age favourite.

ciao
flo


----------



## chuey (Dec 4, 2004)

THe Josh Deetz rims came after the Bontrager cut down rims. They were a little lighter but pushed the narrow thang a little far in my opinion.

Being a wheelbuilder, I liked the Bontrager cut downs, then the Bontrager BCX-1s and 2s came out and were very nice. I cried when they went away but then one of my mountainbike heros came to the rescue and made the Power Beam. More tears when that one went away.

I should qualify my preferences. Wheels that are as LIGHT as will be RELIABLE for the intended use/user were and still are my quest. Very early on in my wheelbuilding carrer, I started using the cross3/cross2 spoke pattern and still prefer it. Now I only ride 700C wheeled mountain bikes so have been selling off my stash of 26" rims.

Chuey


----------



## ssmike (Jan 21, 2004)

chuey said:


> Now I only ride 700C wheeled mountain bikes so have been selling off my stash of 26" rims.
> 
> Chuey


...and being the recipient of a few of your gems, I want to thank you for that. :thumbsup:


----------

